# M-what is ideal when you're giving oral to your wife/girlfriend?



## yellowstar (Jun 18, 2012)

Husband likes giving me oral, I let him just sometimes. Sometimes I'm too self conscious because it's the end of a long day and I'd feel better if I showered first, completely bare down there, etc. Plus I have some baby weight to lose and so I feel self conscious about how everything is when husband is down there.

So what can a girl do to make it 'better' for you down there?


----------



## I got this (Feb 25, 2013)

Any of these 

Take a shower or freshen up in the appropariate areas with whatever methods work for you
Flavors from the sex shop 
Ask for it
Grab his hair 
Talk dirty 
Use your hand to help 
Kiss afterwords 
Reciprocate with a BJ
69 
Suggest something else like showering together first 

Turning him down is rejection. If the main issue is the shower and teh baby weight then address it with direct communication, running laps and taking care of yourself everywhere else you can. 

If my wife brought flavors home from the sex shop I would insist we try them immedaitely. so hot when a wife wants her hubs face in her erogenous zone.


----------



## TOMTEFAR (Feb 23, 2013)

For me I like my W to be clean before I go down. I mean, how nice is it to go down on a woman that isn't clean. Been to the bathroom, sweat etc.

I however love to go down on my W. It is best when she initiates it. Nothing better than her getting out of the shower, getting seated in a comfortable chair and then calling for me telling me to go down on her. Obviously I like to get something back afterwards though...


----------



## Cigar56 (Mar 9, 2013)

Just tell him you enjoy it more when you're relaxed and freshly showered. And as for the baby weight, if he likes taking care of it the way you say he does, then he could care less about the weight. If the weight really matters to you get a few sexy gowns that you can use to cover up the midsection but still give him full access to the kitty.

Good luck!


----------



## nevergveup (Feb 18, 2013)

Yellowstar,I think your worrying to much.My wife sometimes feels like you do and she asked why do I like to.You probably shower
once a day so,your clean to your husband when you get home
from work.

I think most men love seeing how much pleasure it gives you.
When we do this we know and see what its doing to you.

What do your husbands reactions tell you.Hes so into you.
The more you let him do this,the happier he will be.


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

We men love to please our women. If he can give you an O with oral he will be happy (as should you! lol) That said, you don't need to do a full shower to freshen up. Just wash the important parts and enjoy.


----------



## Lonely&frustrated (Jan 27, 2013)

I had never liked oral before, was always a very vulnerable, trust issue with me, and my first husband couldnt get it right. my husband now knows how to and for the first time in my whole life i got to orgasm from it, my husband doesn't believe me but at 38, im still having firsts!! I can't wait till he comes home on leave, imma suffocate him lol


----------



## barcafan (Jul 25, 2012)

I don't think you have anything to worry about yellowstar. I'm sure he still thinks you are beautiful with or without the baby weight and he might actually enjoy your scent down there. Don't be so self conscious!

Perhaps I belong to the minority but I love the musk down there.....have you asked your husband if he likes your natural scent?


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

barcafan said:


> I don't think you have anything to worry about yellowstar. I'm sure he still thinks you are beautiful with or without the baby weight and he might actually enjoy your scent down there. Don't be so self conscious!
> 
> Perhaps I belong to the minority but I love the musk down there.....have you asked your husband if he likes your natural scent?


:iagree: 

Ask your husband if he prefers to kiss you down there before you take a shower or after you take a shower. If he has a good sense of smell, he might choose the first option. He might really like your natural scent. That describes me very well and my wife totally understands this. I am not talking about sweat or body odor, just the natural aroma of your womanhood. It is the best aphrodiasic in the world in my opinion. I would rather smell her natural body scent vs. some flowery soap residue from a shower she just took. Everybody is different! Just ask him what he prefers...


----------



## NEMESIS (Mar 12, 2013)

1) babyweight, obviously not an issue to him you just need to relax and let go. Release your inhibitions to him and trust him that he knows what he wants. If you find it hard to look past this you can always get yourself some corsets to wear i'm sure he would really enjoy that and if it makes you more confident then you can enjoy it more too. 

2) Showering/Freshening Up, that's obviously not an issue for him either. If that really bothers you simply communicate this with him more. It might be something as simple as taking a quick rinse with a damp cloth when you get home before the act. But being open with the communication you two can agree somewhere along the lines.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8 (Feb 15, 2012)

Unless you've been running a marathon or something, there's no issue with the smell down there. There isn't an issue with your weight or anything else.

There is a good feeling we get from giving you an O without you having to do anything but relax. We want to be able please you too. It makes us feel good about our skills, happy to give freely, valued and appreciated.


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> Unless you've been running a marathon or something, there's no issue with the smell down there. There isn't an issue with your weight or anything else.
> 
> There is a good feeling we get from giving you an O without you having to do anything but relax. We want to be able please you too. It makes us feel good about our skills, happy to give freely, valued and appreciated.


I like this answer!


----------



## Gabey (Feb 20, 2013)

My wife always insists on freshening up first. I love spontaneity, but I appreciate and understand her wanting to do that first. As a man most women smell great (never understood the whole panty sniffing thing until recently).

To be honest, I love the scent of my wife. She comes back from the gym or jogging and she just smells sweet. I know the smell of offensive body odor, and she just doesn't have it.

Yesterday I hit her just right. She's loves sex in the morning and my flag was at full staff from spooning. She seems to like the dominant me in bed, so I grabbed her hips, pulled down her pj's/undies without a word and reintroduced Mr. Tongue to Mrs. Kitty. She didn't fight it and she smelled and tasted wonderful!

I can never understand her self consciousness, but it's there. I often wonder if lesbians go through that type of thing with each other.


----------



## Wiserforit (Dec 27, 2012)

yellowstar said:


> So what can a girl do to make it 'better' for you down there?


Take her pants off and say lick/eat my *****. 

Give direction, verbal and physical. Meaning moan louder when it feels better. Grab my head, and give some insight into whether I am pressing too hard or too lightly as the case may be. 

No shower, no perfume, no self-conscious timidity.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Mr Used To Know said:


> Any of these
> 
> Take a shower or freshen up in the appropariate areas with whatever methods work for you
> Flavors from the sex shop
> ...


This, all of this, I second it.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

yellowstar said:


> Husband likes giving me oral, I let him just sometimes. Sometimes I'm too self conscious because it's the end of a long day and I'd feel better if I showered first, completely bare down there, etc. Plus I have some baby weight to lose and so I feel self conscious about how everything is when husband is down there.
> 
> So what can a girl do to make it 'better' for you down there?


relax and have a wonderfull orgasm!

if you like a certin kind of stimulation don't be affrair to mention it!.....I really like when you do that or this or I had a dream that when you were giving me oral you did this!

and then recrocate,recprocate


----------



## Rags (Aug 2, 2010)

Probably the best thing you can do is enjoy it.

After all, that's likely the prime reason he wants to do it. The rest is just details.

If it makes you happier/more relaxed to do some sort of prep, then fair enough, but it's likely he doesn't need it for himself to enjoy it. It'll be all about your pleasure.

Maybe you could try getting off on the feeling of being wanton, and just letting yourself be pleasured .... ?


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Just show total love and enthusiasm while he's doing you. And if he's into it, just shave or trim nicely for him!


----------

